# 2006-2007 outings



## Vortex (Aug 9, 2006)

Last year I worked on Cannon, Sunday River, and Sugaloaf.  Dave had a couple outings in west region of AZ as well.  Many were done without Az promoting them.

Any ideas or suggestions this year?   Please post them.  Careful... We'll ask for your help.:idea: 

 I will be promoting another Sunday River day as well as a Loon day.  Something will be in the works at Pats as well.  The Loaf, Reggae is without a doubt on the agenda.  Yes Charlie lets book early.  You rock.

  More details will come when we get closer to the season.  Probably an opening day event.  All depends on who opens where and when.

  Many ASC and Threedom pass holders here,  thats why they are on the agenda.
  Plus it does not cost me extra for these.(honesty here)   
You don't have to do it with Dave or myself though. Feel free to work out your own gatherings.  Please continue to post if you want to meet some like minded folk on the hill.

Also fair to say.....  I have left moderator title behind me.   Moderating just was not for me.
 Still helping out with trips and events.


----------



## roark (Aug 9, 2006)

I always enjoy going with a mountain local:

I'd love to get the Burke tour with TB and FromTheNEK.

AZ meets KZone @ K would be cool.

Cannon with Riv - no injuries this year, y'hear!

SR with Bob R and Ga2ski.

Wilcat - hey Austin!

Will have to make it to the 'loaf this year.

I'll probably be @ Sneaux quite a bit since it's the easiest for me to get to. Will have to hit it with tree_skier sometime this season. Anyone headed there can feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 9, 2006)

I guess house improvement projects are going to wait. You look busy Roak.


----------



## roark (Aug 9, 2006)

Priorities Bob, all about priorities. 

Honestly those are some of the trips I'd like to take. I'll be happy if only some of them happen.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 9, 2006)

I usually do something with the K zone folks late in the season or early.  Kind of just join them. Many cross posters similar to SR so just I try to merge the groups.


----------



## roark (Aug 9, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I usually do something with the K zone folks late in the season or early. Kind of just join them. Many cross posters similar to SR so just I try to merge the groups.


 
Yup. I met up with AndyZee & Vee, Killington_lover, mtn_man, phantom, sprite, and a few others once. Great time. Haven't skied with Dork yet. I plan on getting up to K more this year, esp. if TB will be there.

Add the "west" outing (I hope I can afford to go!) and a night at WaWa to the list.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 9, 2006)

Killington_lover is a SR guy also I think.  I left before sprite showed up last spring the only day I went.  She has posted here before.  Good group.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 9, 2006)

I will be at K-Mart and Pico pretty often I guess.....and maybe some Snow action.  Also will be at Burke during crazy times.  PM me for dates and show times.  :wink:


----------



## roark (Aug 9, 2006)

I would also be into a Tucks outing. 

Can you tell I'm jonesing today?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 9, 2006)

burke seemed popular in the thread about mountains members wanted to try. we had a fairly small turn out at the last burke gathering two years ago, i think another shot at burke would be a good idea. i'll put my rare vote in for the weekend but will go whenever is best for everyone else. i suggest february or march for burke to best allow the trees to fill in.

i think a TUX gathering would be fun. even folks not interested in skiing tux could enjoy the hike up, experience, and hanging out on lunch rocks. it is a really happening place for both skiers and non-skiers on the weekends in april.

dare i suggest saddleback as well? that might be a bit of a stretch for many members though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 9, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> burke seemed popular in the thread about mountains members wanted to try. we had a fairly small turn out at the last burke gathering two years ago, i think another shot at burke would be a good idea. i'll put my rare vote in for the weekend but will go whenever is best for everyone else. i suggest february or march for burke to best allow the trees to fill in.
> 
> i think a TUX gathering would be fun. even folks not interested in skiing tux could enjoy the hike up, experience, and hanging out on lunch rocks. it is a really happening place for both skiers and non-skiers on the weekends in april.
> 
> dare i suggest saddleback as well? that might be a bit of a stretch for many members though.



I made many referrals last season and despite my many invitations, *nobody took me up on my offer.*  Guess I smell....


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I made many referrals last season and despite my many invitations, *nobody took me up on my offer.* Guess I smell....


 
Hey smelly  , if you're talking bout Burke, I'd be happy to go. In the past the timing was just wrong.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 9, 2006)

I would love to get a outing for the Loaf going this season.


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 9, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> burke seemed popular in the thread about mountains members wanted to try.



Count me in as a definite for a Burke AZ outing.  Things didn't work-out for me schedule-wise to hit Burke last year, unfortunately, but I defintiely want to do it and get the cook's tour from you, Riv, Trailboss and any other AZ locals who join in.



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> dare i suggest saddleback as well? that might be a bit of a stretch for many members though.



I also am very interested in Saddleback.  All the great reviews of it that I've read here intrigue me.  Also, my wife skied there a lot when she was younger and she also raves about it.  She may not hit the hardcore glades but she has always told me what a great mountain it is.  My in-laws live in Maine so my wife and I could combine an AZ outing with a visit to my wife's parents' house.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2006)

I think burke is a good idea.  Tucks was on my agenda this year as well.

Keep the imput coming in.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

Is this a coming out of the closet thread?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2006)

Andy.  Your come out party was last year.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Andy. Your come out party was last year.


 
Just answer the question!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2006)

No then.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd love to get up to Sugarloaf, it's just kind of tough for me since it's a 7 hour ride. That would all depend on timing, same holds true for tux.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2006)

There will be a  AZ loaf event at Reggae.  I know Charlie and I will be there.  That needs to be at least a 3 day weekend.  I made it a 4 day one last year hitting the River on my way home.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> There will be a  AZ loaf event at Reggae.  I know Charlie and I will be there.  That needs to be at least a 3 day weekend.  I made it a 4 day one last year hitting the River on my way home.




I'VE GOT TO get to the 'loaf this season.  Snow is on the list...

Bob, you and I got to ski together now that we have the same pass....no excuses even if I :argue: (talk) too much!  I owe you some brews....  

:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> burke seemed popular in the thread about mountains members wanted to try. we had a fairly small turn out at the last burke gathering two years ago, i think another shot at burke would be a good idea. i'll put my rare vote in for the weekend but will go whenever is best for everyone else. i suggest february or march for burke to best allow the trees to fill in.


I'd love to try and make it up to Burke this year, hopefully the timing works out for me.  I think Greg said he was going to try and make it up there for a gathering, so maybe I can hitch a ride from him since I drive crap-boxes that barely get me 20 miles to work and back. 



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> i think a TUX gathering would be fun. even folks not interested in skiing tux could enjoy the hike up, experience, and hanging out on lunch rocks. it is a really happening place for both skiers and non-skiers on the weekends in april.


Tux I'd definitely be interested in too.  It's has been on my radar for a couple of years now. 

I'd also love to get up to Cannon again this year.  Preferably during peak season, since the only time I made it up there was the day before they closed for the season two years ago.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll be there. Where ever there is.   Relax Tb.  When you are a high priced lawyer.... I'll let you pay for all the beers.  I still like the White mtns and Maine Better.  Same pass.... different States though.  I love VT.  I skied there for 20+ years.  Just enjoying other places these days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2006)

I see a Burke outing on the horizon...

Me, Greg, Bvibert, Riv, from_the_NEK, the_original_trailboss.  Who am I forgetting????


----------



## roark (Aug 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I see a Burke outing on the horizon...
> 
> Me, Greg, Bvibert, Riv, from_the_NEK, the_original_trailboss. Who am I forgetting????


I'm in.


----------



## roark (Aug 10, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> There will be a AZ loaf event at Reggae. I know Charlie and I will be there. That needs to be at least a 3 day weekend. I made it a 4 day one last year hitting the River on my way home.


This one's on my radar this season as well.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I see a Burke outing on the horizon...
> 
> Me, Greg, Bvibert, Riv, from_the_NEK, the_original_trailboss.  Who am I forgetting????


Ummm, madskier6 for one. 


			
				madskier6 said:
			
		

> Count me in as a definite for a Burke AZ outing.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> I'm in.


 
Well damn, if roarks at Burke, I must make it work.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2006)

OK...going to start a thread on Burke outing...


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 10, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Ummm, madskier6 for one.



Thanks, bvibert, for remembering me.  I know it's hard to keep everyone straight who chimes in on these boards from time to time.

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 14, 2006)

It seems like Burke has broken out into its own thread.  How about Loon, Sunday River, Cannon, Killington?


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2006)

Hunter has been a good option for gatherings, as is Jiminy. The weekly Sundown Wednesday night meet-up looks to be taking shape. Would love to do an opening day at Killington this year; last year's pseudo-opening and then actual opening weren't in the cards for me. I had set aside their proposed opening, but they missed it due to the crappy weather. Berkshire East should also be a consideration if we get good snow. Beast is a great option for those in Eastern Mass and CT. I know of a few Catamount pass holders here; maybe we can hit up there too.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 21, 2006)

Bob R said:


> It seems like Burke has broken out into its own thread.  How about Loon, Sunday River, Cannon, Killington?



I could go for either a Sunday River or Wildcat outing.  Never been to Wildcat (!!) and only once to SR since I was a kid.  Anyone else?  Buehler - ?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm guessing that AZ outings are on weekdays.  With the new position I'm starting in a month or so I will have a ton of flexibility in my schedule.  I've also reserved a number of vacation days for midweek day trips.  My company revised our vacation policy and I now get an extra 8 vacation/sick days compared to last year.  It pays to have been with a company for 7+ years.  

I'm most interested in gatherings in Mass, Southern VT, and Hunter.  Jiminy and Beast would be great.  I'm a pass holder at Catamount so just name the day and I'm there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 21, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm guessing that AZ outings are on weekdays.  With the new position I'm starting in a month or so I will have a ton of flexibility in my schedule.  I've also reserved a number of vacation days for midweek day trips.  My company revised our vacation policy and I now get an extra 8 vacation/sick days compared to last year.  It pays to have been with a company for 7+ years.
> 
> I'm most interested in gatherings in Mass, Southern VT, and Hunter.  Jiminy and Beast would be great.  I'm a pass holder at Catamount so just name the day and I'm there.


Greg and I hit Catamount on a Fri last Dec. I sure well do it again.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Greg and I hit Catamount on a Fri last Dec. I sure well do it again.



Absolutely!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> Absolutely!



Count me in!


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 21, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm guessing that AZ outings are on weekdays.



Not necessarily.  One of the biggest AZ outings last season was on a weekend at Cannon.  Although I wasn't there, I understand it was well attended and a good time was had by all.  

I think some poeple prefer weekdays but not always.  I personally am more likely to make a weekend outing.  On occasion I can make a weekday outing but prefer weekends.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

madskier6 said:


> Not necessarily.  One of the biggest AZ outings last season was on a weekend at Cannon.  Although I wasn't there, I understand it was well attended and a good time was had by all.
> 
> I think some poeple prefer weekdays but not always.  I personally am more likely to make a weekend outing.  On occasion I can make a weekday outing but prefer weekends.


Correct. Most of the "official" gatherings have happened on the weekends. Many like Saturdays, but Saturdays are not normally good for me (other family stuff). Weekdays or Sunday skier here.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2006)

i would like to nominate whiteface as an official AZ meet up location.


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 30, 2006)

I would definitly meet up at catamount.  Or even belleayre they have there $15 skier appreciation days.


----------



## Jonni (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd be in a for a Burke Outing for the weekdays only. I work at Sunapee on the weekends (Friday, Saturday, Sunday) so that's pretty much out. Depending on location and times I may be able to make some exceptions for some weekends/weekdays that I have classes. Sunapee is a possible option for me during the week as well.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 3, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i would like to nominate whiteface as an official AZ meet up location.


 

Like that idea, always wanted to get up there, it's just that it's a bit of a ride. If there's and AZ outing, it would make it worthwhile.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 23, 2006)

bump

Still need to see how the weather effects us.  there will be an AZ outing at Cannon, and Burke this year.  Sunday River will happen as well. Same as last year merging with a few different group.  Sr chat and us.  I would like to get a Loon group out cause of all the Threedom passes.  I'm sure there will be k outing as well. I'll be there early and Later seasona gainand hoep to merge those groups AZ and Kzone as well

So 

Killington, Sr, Loon, Cannon and Burke will occur and be led by me at some point this season

  Please feel free to join or make you own.  Those are the ones I'll try to get off the ground.  I'll be at K or SR the 1st weekend one of them is open.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2006)

Other possible AZ outings are:
Jiminy
Catamount
Hunter
Whiteface


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Other possible AZ outings are:
> Jiminy
> Catamount
> Hunter
> Whiteface


I would add Berkshire East to this list. The B-east was the first AlpineZone Gethering ever! And remember, anyone here is welcome to propose a gathering even if it's just two people.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2006)

I second BEast and Jiminy and...  Actually they're all good and I'd try to make any of them.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 23, 2006)

The key is getting people out together.  Please post if you going  out and maybe you can hitch up with another like minded turner.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm interested in Jiminy, Hunter, Catamount, and the Beast.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 23, 2006)

Let's not forget the big one, Utah !


----------



## bigbog (Oct 25, 2006)

*the River & Loaf...[I]before[/I] Reggaefest..;-)*

Hi BobR,
 We have to get some of the VT and CT guys up to either SR or the Loaf _BEFORE_ snowmelt...to have some fun on real snow :lol:...instead of Reggaefest's snow-dirt....mix.

*Utah would be Nice!!!*....but finding the time might come down to the _last minute_ plans...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2006)

We missed a few in a row at getting together Bog bog.
The loaf would probably be just Reggae for me.  The River is a freqent event.  A bunch of us will be there on the 11th of November, but don't want to post it until we really know they will be open.  Tin cup weekend.  If you have a pass still bring cans of food.  We had a SR and AZ box last year and brought some good vibes.


----------

